# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  ** الكتلوج التونسي والطريق الي ميادين التحرير **

## لؤي شرفي

*مجسم  اسرائيل النتن الذي يعرضه الحكام العرب علي شعوبهم نفاقا بانه كل القضيه  ودعوتهم لهم بالدعاء عليها ليل نهار ماعادت تنطلي علي هذه الشعوب.ولاعادت  هذه الحيله تجدي لصرف نظر الشعوب العربيه عن ترتيب اولوياتها والمطالبه  بحقوقها وفي مقدمتها العيش الكريم. 
 غول اسرائيل وامريكا الذي يستخدمه الحكام العرب لتسييس شعوبها واثاره بغضهم  وكراهيتهم وتوجيههما لهذين الدولتين مستغلين انسانيه الشعب العربي وتعاطفه  مع شقيقه الفلسطيني ماعادت كل القضيه لان الحاكم العربي نفسه ماعاد يعبر  عن صوت شعبه ولانبض الشارع.وخير مثال علي هذا الامر,,, القضيه الفلسطينيه  نفسها  فتعبير الشارع شئ وتمثيل الحاكم العربي في القمم العربيه شئ آخر  ولايتعدي ملخص لقاءات وخطابات واجتماعات كل الرئساء العرب في قمه ما  التنديد والوعيد.  
 حينما يتعلق الامر بالديمقراطيه واحترام اراده الشعوب لانقارن صراحه  بامريكا ولاحتي اسرائيل نفسها ومهما كانت سياسات هذه الدول نحونا كاسلاميين  فانها تعامل مواطنيها بمنتهي الرقي والتحضر والاحترام والدساتير في هذه  الدول تحمي المواطنين وليس الحكومه لذلك تختلف سياسات هذه الدول الداخليه  عن تعاملها واستبدادها الخارجي..  
  ففي حين تعامل حكومه اسرائيل او امريكا بقيه الدول بنوع من الصلف والتسلط   فهي امام رعاياها ومواطنيها منكسره مطيعه ودوده بل وتحسب لها الف حساب لان  المواطن في هذه الدول محمي بالقانون والدستور و تجد السلطه دوما في خدمه  المواطن وبمجرد انتهاء فتره الرئيس والتي لاتتعدي اقصاها الست سنوات تجده  امام القضاء لتجرد فترته ما له وماعليه ليحايب علي الملأ لذلك وخلال فترته  يسير ولايحيد عن الطريق الذي رسمه له الدستور وسيره فيه القانون.  
 اما الحاكم العربي فهو علي العكس تماما في سياسته تجده يمارس سطوته وسلطته  وقوته غالبا علي شعبه لان الدساتير في يده مرنه والعقوبات علي غرار الهوي  اما امريكا فتمثل للحكام العرب ولي النعمه لانها تدعم سلطاته وتضعه او  تسحبه من أي القوائم شاءت قوائم الدعم او الارهاب .  
 نعم يتضجر الحكام العرب ويشكون لشعوبهم ظاهرا عن صلف وتسلط الدول العظمي  لكنهم باطنا يحظون بدعمهم علي البقاء في السلطه وفقا لبنود معينه لخدمه  مصالح امريكا وحلفائها في المنطقه وكل من لايرضخ لهذا السياسات المدسوسه  علي الشعوب العربيه فمسموح للحاكم العربي زجره ونهره وبتره تحت زريعه  مكافحه الارهاب فمن مصلحه امريكا ان يظل الحاكم الذي لايحظي بثقه شعبه  ولكنه متمكن في استخدام سياسه العصي والجزره  وباختصار فان الحكام العرب  يرمون باللائمه علي الدول العظمي والدول العظمي تتبرء منهم وترمي عليهم  اللائمه ان اصبحوا كروتا غير قابله للاستخدام لاحقا لتكسب جانب الشعب.  
 التجربه التونسيه الاخيره والمصريه التي تلتها اشارت للمثال الامثل للشعب  العربي والمثال الاسوء للحاكم العربي وماعادت هنالك امور وسط ان طالت  الثوره احدي هذه الدول فقد صارت ادني طموحات هذه الشعوب هو الاطاحه براس  الدوله وتغييرالنظام ماعادت الوعود تكفي ولاحتي تغيير الدساتير ومكامن  الفساد.  
 الثوره الامثل التي لايرضي الشعب العربي باقل منها بعد الان هي التي  لايوقفها  تسليط من يجهضها ولاحتي اراقه الدماء او سقوط قتلي .اما المثال  الاسوأ للحاكم العربي فهو الذي يهرب من مواجهه شعبه لانه يعلم بانه اخذ ولم  يعطي.  
 هرع الرئساء العرب بعد احداث تونس لزياده الانفاق وزياده المرتبات واعلان  ضمانات لتوفير الوظائف للشباب المستاء بعد موجه الثوره الشعبيه التي عصفت  بعده عواصم عربيه وهذا يوضح بجلاء  مدي حرصهم علي البقاء في مناصبهم والا  فلماذا الانفاق فقط حينما هز الشعب عروشهم وشعروا بخطر السقوط عن مقاعدهم  الوثيره وان كانت هنالك ميزانيه متاحه لماذا لم يسعي هؤلاء الحكام لخفض  الضغوط الاقتصاديه علي المواطنين دونما انتظار للثوره.  
  اعتقد بان انفاق الثروات من اجل ارضاء الشعوب فقط حل قصير الامد يتسبب في  ضعف اقتصادي  علي المدي البعيد لكن يبدو بان العديد من الزعماء في العالم  العربي يفكرون فقط في كيفيه البقاء في السلطه اكبر فتره ممكنه بلا برامج  للتنميه او الترقيه بل ببرامج للهف والصلف والتصلط.  


 أنظمه ديكتاكورتونيه  

 قالت الفتاه   
 ياابي  
 الجنود يقفزون للحظيره  
 يدخلون الدار  
 يصعدون لأفرع الاشجار  
 بل أنهم ياوالدي يدخلون منزلك  
 ويضربون زوجتك  
 ويأخذون شقيقتي الصغيره  
 اوليست بك نخوه او غيره؟  
 قال لا  
 انا حاكم عربي  
 ولست بالفارس المغيره.  
*

----------

